# Nova DVR 2024 problem



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anybody had a similar problem to this?

Just bought a Nova DVR 2024 (I got a raise and blew it on tools!). I'm pretty happy with it except for one pretty big problem: sometimes it won't start. I press the start button, it makes a little whiny-growly noise and sits there like it's stuck. If I give it a little nudge but lightly cuffing the workpiece in the direction of rotation, though, it'll start up and work as advertised.

Should I send it back?

Miles


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would see what they want to do about it, being new there's no reason you should be chasing problems,,,,and that seems to me to be one.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

contact them while it is still new and see what THEY want to do to keep you as a customer. If you get no satisfaction from the first person keep asking for their supervisor and move up the line until you get help. The bottom feeders are hired to get rid of you as cheaply as possible with some companies. I did get a lady a few weeks ago that fixed my problem in a heartbeat. I broke a little plastic handle on a garden water "wye". the little off and on handle. I had spent about $15 and it shouldn't have broke. I explained that since I had broken 1 I wanted to "buy" 2. She asked for a photo. I sent it and less than 30 minutes. In less than 3 days she had sent me 2 complete new wyes. That is customer service. That is all companies really have to sell. The other guy has already built the product and that is the real way to make money. Sell a product. Call them now and see what they can do. They are a reputable company.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Might be a bad capacitor, call Teknatool.

Otherwise, how do you like the lathe?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It sounds like a capacitor problems, but if it is new, I'd send it back!
Just a tip if you keep it.Ii had capacitor problem on my 15" Craftsman lathe that I bought used. It blew two of the starting capacitors out at 6 months apart. The electric motor service center where I bought the 2nd capacitor said to cure that problem, put in a CAP with the same capacitance but double or triple the voltage. I put a 220 v one in there and it has not blown in 3 years now.
Never buy the cap's at Sears. They are 3-4 times the price you can get one at a motor shop of E bay.
...................Jim


----------



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, all - I contacted Teknatool, and they're supposed to get back to me soon.


----------



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

Tekantool were very responsive. Turns out it was a loose connection in the motor housing - one of those multi-wire nylon cable connectors had one wire that had backed out a little bit (maybe 1/8"). Following their directions I pushed it back in, and everything was copacetic. No more problems on that count!

Here's what I like: 
It's powerful. The motor is a beast.
The tailstock is heavy and strong. 
The stand is sturdy and heavy. 
The swiveling head makes bowl turning easier.
The remote control wristband. This seemed like techno-overkill to me when I first got it, but I love being able to start and stop the lathe without reaching around a bowl.

What I don't like: 
The spindle lock keeps coming unscrewed. It has a big nut and lockwasher inside the motor housing, but there's not much clearance to get a wrench in there, and even accessing it requires removing 14 screws to get behind the motor housing cover plate. I'll try Loctite next time.

The stand has a sheet metal front piece that bangs my knees. (It's the one that has all the decals on it in the pictures.) It's necessary for stiffening, but I think I'll drill some holes and mount it on the back, instead.

Changing speeds by increment is really precise, but a little fiddly. You have to press and hold one button, press the up or down button, then press the P button to shift directly from one preset to another. Just holding down the up or down button changes speed in 5 rpm increments, but it can take a while to change it from for example 500 to 1000 rpm that way.

The banjo is a little stiff to move around. I think I just need to fiddle with it some more to get it set up just right.

The decals look like they were slapped on by a drunkard. I think I'll just peel them off eventually - they're not exactly necessary. And you can't exactly see them for the growing mound of shavings I'm collecting on the floor!

Miles


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I know a few people that have that lathe. They all had the same experience with the speed changing but once they got use to it and adjusted to it, they are all very satisfied with their lathes. They use to have a circuit board problem of some kind in that lathe that required them to send you a new one to install if your lathe experience the problem. They must have corrected the problem because I never hear of it anymore.


----------



## Gerry1942 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a brand new Galaxy. Keep getting RPS msg, did the factory reset but still have it Any feed back appreciated


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerry I recommend you make a new thread so more people will see your question.


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

Gerry, did you make a new thread? I also just bought a Galaxi, have had in my shop since late Feb. 2017. not sure what RPS is. Mine has stopped working. Says MCB not connected. just changed HMI panel, Ribbon cord from panel to MCB panel the fuse and housing, and the thermal reset switch. Was all excited to start turning again. Same message not running. At least the Master's is on. I will look for your thread. Very discouraged. Ran like a top. Went out 10 days ago, nothing.


----------



## Gerry1942 (Feb 17, 2016)

My problem was solved through communication with Tecnatool service in St Pete ,Florida. The sent me a new wiring harness which I replaced and my machine worked. I very much enjoy using it. Plenty of machine for me


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I wish my problem, was corrected that easy. I think the only thing left is the swapping out the entire MCB panel. I've had this all a part a dozen times already. I was told there isn't one in the states and it could be weeks until there is. Not a lot of info dealing with these issues since it basically new technology. I also don't want to shower on their product, because I still think it's state of the art. Just a number of little things that could done to help the new owners and themselves maybe avoid issues like these. I don't know if there is any truth to it, but I did read a post that said it is wise to shut the machine off or unplug after using it. Keeping it on is like having it running. When it is running, unless it's cutting, you can't hear it. It's that quiet. With the amount of circuit boards internally, it should have it's own built in surge protectors. I didn't have an issue with this, but if it is this sensitive then it should just be unplugged after each use. I wasn't because I wasn't sure if it would affect the factory settings. Small things like this should be included in the operating manual. In fact the manual should be 2 separate ones. One to assemble. One to operate. both are included in 40 pages, and at times difficult to follow. It has been difficult in fact to get answers from makers themselves. Short handed with real engineers. There in New Zealand. Doesn't matter who builds what, if a few thousand are made right off, there is bound to be a few that aren't perfect. Anyone else that owns a new Nova Galaxi have any issues with any part of the machine please share. It's not the basic machine as we know them. No belts, brushes, pulleys, or vibration.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> No belts, brushes, pulleys, or vibration.


And apparently no working when one of the electronic bits goes wonky 

Not to knock the machine, but that is one of the reasons I really dislike machines with proprietary electronics. You can fix a broken belt pretty easily and get right back to working… but a toasted circuit board, not so much.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a Nova DVR 2024 … been turning on it for coming up on two years now.

When we built the shop, we had whole-house surge protection installed at the main panel. Nonetheless, I still unplug the lathe every night when I shut the shop down.


----------



## vacabob (Oct 23, 2017)

> Gerry, did you make a new thread? I also just bought a Galaxi, have had in my shop since late Feb. 2017. not sure what RPS is. Mine has stopped working. Says MCB not connected. just changed HMI panel, Ribbon cord from panel to MCB panel the fuse and housing, and the thermal reset switch. Was all excited to start turning again. Same message not running. At least the Master s is on. I will look for your thread. Very discouraged. Ran like a top. Went out 10 days ago, nothing.
> 
> - restored
> </RPS is rotation position sensor . My 20/24 has stopped working for the second time, 5 weeks after replacing what was supposed to have cured the problem. The RPS is what governs the speed. Apparently it is a common problem. Waiting to hear back from the techs in Florida and dead in the water. 10/23/17


----------



## vacabob (Oct 23, 2017)

Love the DVR WHEN IT WORKS! Getting the RPS State error is like the Blue Screen of Death on a Windows computer. Almost enough to give up on it after 'fixing' it more than once.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry, did you make a new thread?


Nope … I haven't started any threads on this subject.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Different Gerry, unless you have 2 accounts


----------

